# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द लेखक तथा उनकी कहानियाँ >  "अज्ञेय"

## Aeolian

:India: सच्चिदानन्द वात्स्यायन "अज्ञेय" :India: 
(१९११ से १९८७ तक)

----------


## Aeolian

*संक्षिप्त परिचय* 


कुशीनगर (देवरिया)  १९११ में जन्म।  
पहले बारह वर्ष की शिक्षा पिता (डॉ. हीरानंद शास्त्री)  की देख रेख में घर पर।  
आगे की पढ़ाई मद्रास और लाहोर में।  
एम. ए. अंग्रेजी प्रवेश किन्तु तभी देश की आज़ादी के लिए एक गुप्त क्रांतिकारी संगठन में शामिल होना।  
शिक्षा में बाधा तथा १९३० बम बनाने के आरोप में गिरफ्तारी।   
जेल में रह कर "चिन्ता" और "शेखर एक जीवनी"  की रचना।  
क्रमशः वर्ष १९३६ में    'सैनिक' और १९३७ में 'विशाल भारत' का सम्पादन। 
वर्ष १९४३ में 'तार सप्तक' का प्रवर्तन एवं सम्पादन।   
वर्ष १९४३ से १९४६ तक ब्रिटिश सेना में भर्ती।  
वर्ष १९४७ से १९५० तक आल इंडिया रेडियो में काम।   
'प्रतीक' 'दिनमान' 'नव भारत टाइम्स' 'वाक्' 'एवरीमैन' आदि पत्र पत्रिकाओं के सम्पादन  से पत्रकारिता में नए प्रतिमानों की सृष्टि।

----------


## Aeolian

*कृतियाँ  * 


कुल १८ काव्य संग्रह ,  गीति नाटक एक, चार उपन्यास, ६ कहानी संग्रह, दो यात्रा संस्मरण , सात निबंध संग्रह आदि अनेक कृतियों का प्रकाशन।  


कई भारतीय भाषाओं और अंग्रेजी के अतिरिक्त जर्मन, स्वीडिश, रूसी, इतालवी, स्लाव  जापानी आदि अनेक विदेशी भाषाओं में इन की रचनाओं का अनुवाद भी।

----------


## Aeolian

*सम्मान*


देश विदेश की अनेक यात्राएं जिनसे भारतीय सभ्यता की  सूक्ष्म पहचान और पकड़।  
विदेश में भारतीय साहित्य और संस्कृति  का अध्यापन।  
कई राष्ट्रीय और अंतर्राष्ट्रीय सम्मानों से सम्मानित जिनमे १९७९ में भारतीय ज्ञान पीठ, १९८३ में युगोस्लाविया का अंतर्राष्ट्रीय कविता सम्मान "गोल्डन रीथ" भी शामिल।  
१९८० से वत्सल निधि के संस्थापन और संचालन के माध्यम से साहित्य और संस्कृति के बोध निर्माण में कई नए प्रयोग।

----------


## Aeolian

*०७-११-१९८६* 
कहीं की ईंट कहीं का रोड़ा 
भानमती ने कुनबा जोड़ा 
कुनबे ने भानमती गढ़ी 
रेशम से मांडी, सोने से मढ़ी 
कवि ने कथा गढ़ी, लोक ने बाँची 
कहो - भर झूठ, जाँचों तो साँची

----------

